# Omnistor Parts



## edy (Aug 26, 2009)

Omnistor spare parts.
I have recently purchased two parts for my Omnivent , first part took a week to arrive " First Class Post " second part is still on its way ( First Class Post ) after seven days . Very poor service.
Eddie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

who did you buy from? There are several Omnistor dealers.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

edy said:


> Omnistor spare parts.
> I have recently purchased two parts for my Omnivent , first part took a week to arrive " First Class Post " second part is still on its way ( First Class Post ) after seven days . Very poor service.
> Eddie


I would be interest as well as I have need a hatch frame and I have just been quoted £34 with a 3 week delivery time. 8O

Derek


----------



## edy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Omnistor Parts Delivery Time*

Rose Awnings which is part of Omnistor I think , and yes I am still waiting !!! They quoted me 2 or three days !!! I suggested a carrier pigeon would be quicker.
Eddie :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats quick! Remis roof parts take 6 weeks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well I popped into Rose Awnings Wednesday and had a new awning fitted Thursday morning and considering our awning is an unusual one which was ordered Wednesday pm and delivered Thus am the service was very good and very fast.



Jacquie


----------



## edy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Rose Awnings*

I must be unlucky !!
Eddie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Rose Awnings*



edy said:


> I must be unlucky !!
> Eddie


Or the postal service is as crappy where you live as it is here!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## edy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Omnivent*

If anyone is interested I have a Omnivent Lifting Mechanism it is brand new but I do not need it , I bought it off the afformentioned but realize I don't need it as the second part I am "waiting " for has the lifting mech with it . 
Eddie


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Omnistor Parts Delivery Time*



edy said:


> Rose Awnings which is part of Omnistor I think , and yes I am still waiting !!! They quoted me 2 or three days !!! I suggested a carrier pigeon would be quicker.
> Eddie :lol:


The very people I got my quote from 

Derek


----------

